# JAX-WS/Spring/Apache CXF - "cannot send message" -



## JChristian (13. Apr 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich bin dabei, eine simple Java-Applikation zu programmieren, die nichts weiter kann, als Text in eine Datenbank zu speichern und wieder auszulesen.

Der DB-Zugriff hat dabei (Vorgabe) zum Zwecke der losen Kopplung & Austauschbarkeit per Webservice zu erfolgen - als IDE dient Eclipse, als Webserver das Tomcat-Addon für XAMPP (per "dynamic web project" von Eclipse aus zu verwalten). Zusätzlich ist (wieder Vorgabe) Spring/Apache CXF zu nutzen.

Das Service lässt sich auch ohne Probleme in Tomcat starten - sobald aber der Client versucht, eine WS-Methode aufzurufen, erhalte ich folgende Exceptions:

```
// Hier der WS-Aufruf = die in der Exception referenzierte Zeile 480 in DatabaseDemo.java:
// connectionParameters enthält username, pwd, etc.
ResultSet res = server.ProcessQuery( "SELECT id, content FROM text_demo", this.connectionParameters );

// Hier die Konsolenausgabe (gekürzt)
(... zunächst eine Menge Status-Info von Spring/Tomcat ...)
INFO: Creating Service {http://ise.java.webservice.demo/}IDBServiceService from class ise_java_webservice.IDBService
11.04.2008 17:38:12 org.apache.cxf.phase.PhaseInterceptorChain doIntercept

INFO: Interceptor has thrown exception, unwinding now
org.apache.cxf.interceptor.Fault: Could not send Message.
	at org.apache.cxf.interceptor.MessageSenderInterceptor$MessageSenderEndingInterceptor.handleMessage(MessageSenderInterceptor.java:64)
	at org.apache.cxf.phase.PhaseInterceptorChain.doIntercept(PhaseInterceptorChain.java:207)
	at org.apache.cxf.endpoint.ClientImpl.invoke(ClientImpl.java:254)
	at org.apache.cxf.endpoint.ClientImpl.invoke(ClientImpl.java:205)
	at org.apache.cxf.frontend.ClientProxy.invokeSync(ClientProxy.java:73)
	at org.apache.cxf.jaxws.JaxWsClientProxy.invoke(JaxWsClientProxy.java:135)
	at $Proxy22.ProcessQuery(Unknown Source)
	at ise_java_tutorial.DatabaseDemo.refreshDatabaseContent(DatabaseDemo.java:480)
(...)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: /Java_DB_Demo/DBService
	at org.apache.cxf.transport.http.HTTPConduit$WrappedOutputStream.handleResponse(HTTPConduit.java:1885)
	at org.apache.cxf.transport.http.HTTPConduit$WrappedOutputStream.close(HTTPConduit.java:1790)
	at org.apache.cxf.transport.AbstractConduit.close(AbstractConduit.java:66)
	at org.apache.cxf.transport.http.HTTPConduit.close(HTTPConduit.java:576)
	at org.apache.cxf.interceptor.MessageSenderInterceptor$MessageSenderEndingInterceptor.handleMessage(MessageSenderInterceptor.java:62)
	... 17 more
(...)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" javax.xml.ws.soap.SOAPFaultException: Could not send Message.
(... und darunter die 1. und 2. Exception nochmal ...)
```
Alle wichtigen Konfigurationsdateien finden sich hier:
Gesamte Konsolenausgabe
beans.xml
spring_config.xml
web.xml
IDBService.java (Interface-Definition für das WS)
DBService.java (implementiert das WS)

Offenbar gibt es also Kommunikationsprobleme - Dinge wie eine falsche Tomcat-Installation (andere WS-Projekte laufen problemlos) oder die Firewall sind als Ursachen auszuschließen (hab ich schon deaktiviert getestet).

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wo hier das eigentliche Problem liegt? Ich bin auf jeden Fall für alle Lösungsansatze äußerst dankbar!

MBG, Christian


----------



## mymain@mail.com (14. Sep 2008)

Good 235rter2rwer23r


----------



## foobar (14. Sep 2008)

```
Caused by: java.io.IOException: /Java_DB_Demo/DBService
   at org.apache.cxf.transport.http.HTTPConduit$WrappedOutputStream.handleResponse(HTTPConduit.java:1885)
   at org.apache.cxf.transport.http.HTTPConduit$WrappedOutputStream.close(HTTPConduit.java:1790)
   at org.apache.cxf.transport.AbstractConduit.close(AbstractConduit.java:66)
   at org.apache.cxf.transport.http.HTTPConduit.close(HTTPConduit.java:576)
   at org.apache.cxf.interceptor.MessageSenderInterceptor$MessageSenderEndingInterceptor.handleMessage(MessageSenderInterceptor.java:62)
   ... 17 more
```
Du sprichst mit dem Client einen Webservice an den es nicht gibt. Überprüf mal die Namen des Services im CLient und Server.


----------



## myemails@suero.com (17. Dez 2008)

frasa.t35.com


----------



## weagaweg@msn.com (25. Dez 2008)

Display jersey new offender profile registered sex http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/swingers-in-orlando-florida.html swingers in orlando florida http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/index315.html swingers club in nc Beautiful blonde tranny Michigan state police sex offenders http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/swingers-benidorm.html swingers benidorm http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/swingers-movie-quotes.html swingers movie quotes Relatos porn ilustrados Blossom first sex teacher Pussy on his face Picture of the day porn Younger girls Gay groups london Gay film stars Amateur black sex video http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/swingers-barbados.html swingers barbados Martinez megan porn Dont ask dont tell gay video Orgy mpeg Arab boy gallery gay Having sex with people 900 phone sex numbers Tips for sex Sex wiesn Gay web cam group Doggy Style Porn http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/california-swingers-golf.html california swingers golf http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/swingers-melbourne-korp.html swingers melbourne korp Teen boy pen pals http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/swingers-resorts-in-florida.html swingers resorts in florida Creamed pie pussy Thick Girls Erection free gay male naked photo Haifa wehbe sex video Black pantie hose teen Asian hotel guide Yu gi oh hentai porn Sex yenvy Overture pharmacy Black Fucking Thumbnails Pussy eating tips Asian cream sex Dirty xxx sex com http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/old-swingers-movie.html old swingers movie Shocking gay images Influence magazine teen Puffy ami yumi teen titans http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/interracial-swingers-cuckold.html interracial swingers cuckold Sex while on your period Large vagina insertions Free young teen mpegs Art modeling moscow teen http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/married-swingers-uk.html married swingers uk Brunette showing pussy Doing sex First porn time virgin Asian hotties interracial Free xxx pussy trailer Play sex game online Incest erotica Clinic health teen Canadian internet sex dating websites San francisco asian massage review Queen band gay Gay horse hung latinos male Origination of anal sex Celeb free pic sex Sex sex and don t forget the violence http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/swingers-melbourne.html swingers melbourne http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/swingers-in-dallas-texas.html swingers in dallas texas Gay black men clips Black vagina finder Model runway teen Florida sex offender listing http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/chicago-swingers-magazine.html chicago swingers magazine Camel toe slide Anal Virgin Pain Hot teenage pussy Sex hot old lady Sex dysfunction Free gay vivo movies http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/index51.html black swingers groups Slut Fucking the Boss Christian gay personals Asian gay videos Gay older sex young http://dwefwdfs.freehostia.com/wes/westcoast-swingers.html westcoast swingers Bush sucks Foto pussy sexy Free gay community Pierced porn Anne hull gay Teacher porn trailer Teen harlot Miss teen arizona 2005 Pussy fucked babes Sex and the cit Naked russian teens Manual retro sex Images of lebians having sex


----------

